

If You Spend Your Time Wisely, A Week From Now You Will Realise That You Are an Idiot - anthonyrubin
http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dcfqz3h7_226gbbhd7dx

======
tokenadult
All right, here's where I see the problem with the current way that HN
displays the source URLs of submitted articles. To say (google.com) is the
source of this submitted article is misleading. Yes, I did mouse over the
article title to see the full URL, but this behavior prevents rapid viewing of
the newest submitted articles in the most user-friendly way.

P.S. I'm not sure I agree with the advice in the submitted article, either.

~~~
10ren
I just noticed that I've started assuming that "google.com" articles aren't
from google, but one of the services it hosts (not just docs, there's also
google groups).

Given the likely trajectory of growth of google docs etc, this is probably not
a bad shift, to start seeing "google" as a hoster (like aol or tripod), rather
than an entity itself. They are diluting their brand.

------
sc
Yes, you may come across a cool idiom to use in your code by procrastinating
and reading blogs. You may also come across a cool idiom by coding, looking at
your code and thinking: how could I do this better; share your code with
someone you could learn from, or read a book or two on your language of
choice.

Don't make excuses for your procrastination. Accept that procrastination is
sometimes just a fun alternative to what you need to get done. Luckily, the
end of the article shies away from the bombastic title.

------
DenisM
But how would I find this article if I didn't read HN? :-)

~~~
CalmQuiet
Which also brings up the fact that browsing HN raises my awareness of my
ignorance... across the broad range of Hacking topics that impact my work:
topics that I don't know I need educating about until I read about others
struggles and revelations. [My own weak coding practices won't expose to me
their weakness -- except through expensive errors.]

------
est
little offtopic, https plz:

<https://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dcfqz3h7_226gbbhd7dx>

